# SPL Virgin



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Guys-

In all honesty, I am not an SPL guy. But I believe there is a bit of it in all of us. Anyway, I just picked up a '00 Windstar. I am overwhelmed by the room in the thing and I think it just makes sense to try my hand at building a big ported box and putting some SPL subs back there.

So, of course I will start perusing the SPL forums and trying to learn but maybe I could get some general advice to get me started in the right direction. I am interested in doing this with music, not tones. 

Thanks.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

My first advice as it pertains to Ford Windstars (having owned a 1999 SEL):

BUY ANOTHER TRANSMISSION NOW. Have it set aside for when the current transmission breaks. Not *IF* it breaks, but *WHEN*.


Oh yeah, the real question. Big cone area and lotsa watts. Big ported box. Sufficient electrical so's you dont burn up your amps.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

find the fs of your car.

tune to that. 




(ps: I'm just guessing.)


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

What are you going to try to compete in?


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I am not looking to compete. Actually it is my wife's vehicle for her business. Just thought I would mess around with it.

I'll try to research this idea of finding the fs of the vehicle. I certainly never paid much attention to anything SPL related.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

You should really pick a format. Some organizations have classes based on anything from fuse size, to number of batteries, to cone area

My thought is to pick a category to work within its rules and consider it a challenge to see how you do with the limitations...

Or if it's just for laughs get a dozen of the cheapest 15 or 18" woofers you can find and some cheapo power like audiopipe 3k or crunch gp


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

DanMan said:


> I am not looking to compete.


I don't think you want to do SPL then. Sounds more like an SQL type of question, if you're not willing to "give up the vehicle" and make it a one note wonder. But if im wrong, I would look at trying to peak @ 45 - 48hz for starters. Loading plays a huge role. Put the back seat down, slide the passenger seat forward, visors down...these are the basics to try out, more so with your vehicle. I'd do either 2 15s, 1 18, or 2 18s subs up port back.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

You dont need alot to get loud with the right box. Something as simple as 2 15s ported and 8krms will be nasty loud.

This is a no wall box in the back of a Pathfinder. 2 custom Fi 15s and 2 Crescendo 3ks. Box tuned at 31hz, peaks at 35hz on the dash. Best sealed up legal score is a 151.2 @ 35hz. Amps are at .5 each, putting out 4k a piece.

YouTube - 2 crescendo 3k and 2 fi 15's.AVI


----------

